# Downhill-Brille für Brillenträger



## Perri (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich bin Brillenträger und wollte mir eine DH brille [goggel] zulegen, wo meine brille drunterpasst, ist hier noch jm brillenträger, der eine Dh brille drüberzieht? oder bitte einfach JEDER dern goggle hat, auch nicht brilllenträger mal nachmessen. ich weiß, macht etwas mühe, aber BITTE BITTE BITTE einfach mal die breite/höhe messe, angaben und name +marke der brille posten und persönlichen dank von mir erhalten.


----------



## MCTryal (15. Juni 2010)

Kuck mal hier

http://www.trailsandbikes.net/bekleidung/test-adidas-elevation-clima-cool/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich trage ein Brille unter der Goggle, und habe die Ixs Storm ist super komm damit bestens klar hat drei verschiedene Gläser dabei und der Preis stimmt auch.


http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radsportbrillen/ixs-storm-goggle-braun/11272.html


----------



## numis (15. Juni 2010)

ich würde jedem zu kontaktlinsen raten!

mit meiner Brille (http://www.utopiaoptics.com/index.php?area=2&productid=52) hatte ich bis dahin keine grossen probleme.


----------



## poritz (15. Juni 2010)

also ich hab ne oakley crowbar mx un ja hab auch ne relativ große brille würd ich sagn , un stoß nirgends an aber meine sehbrille läuft nach längern abfahrten immer an , deshalb werde ich mir nach langem überlegn kontaktlinsen holen ... bin ma aufs rein machne gespannt


----------



## Perri (15. Juni 2010)

oke, danke für die info habe mir heute die rudyproject klonyx mx bestellt. wennse mir ned gefällt hole ich mir die storm. ehm @ den, der die storm hat. kannst du mir eben die maße geben? also höhe breite und tiefe´?
danke


----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2010)

Breite aussen ca 180mm
Breite innen ca 140mm
höhe aussen ca 90mm
höhe innen ca 50mm
tiefe ca 30mm
Mit innen meine ich immer den Schaumstoff rand.


Vom Nasenflügel bis zum oberen rand sind es ca 25 mm
bei weiteren maßen einfach melden


Achja vielleicht helfen die die Maße meine Brille 

Also breite 125 mm höhe 28mm die passt super da drunter, und auf Grund des Schaumstoffs und den guten sitz wackelt bei mir nix!!!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Juni 2010)

Smith Intake 

Höhe innen 50mm
Breite Innen 100mm
Tiefe 30mm

Spezialfeature: Intake Klappen kann man nach oben hin öffnen und dann zieht das Ding währen der Fahrt richtig viel Luft, kein Beschlagen.


----------



## Perri (15. Juni 2010)

oke, vielen dank. ich glaube, ich bestell sie mir mal. achja, hält der schnellverschluss auch? also der am band vom goggle, oder geht der auf?


----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe sie jetzt ca 3 Monate,und er ist nicht einmal aufgegangen.Selbst wenn ich sie nach den Fahren vom Helm ziehe ,geht der nicht auf.Hatte ihn nur einmal auf um zu gucken und das war es dann .


----------



## Mountain_Biker (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich bin auch Brillenträger, und empfehle dir einfach Kontaktlinsen zu kaufen. Das iss bei diesem Sport das beste.


Vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (15. Juni 2010)

Gibt aber auch Leute die keine Kontaktlinsen tragen könnenich zb hatte mehrere Op's und es geht nicht sonst hätte ich längst welche


----------



## Perri (16. Juni 2010)

Oke danke, habse mir bestellt. zu den kontaktlinsen, ja, das habe ich shconmal mitm augenarzt besprochen, aber da ich irgene komische augenform habe[was ich nicht sehe, aber er] kosten kontaktlinsen bie mir um die 600â¬  da nehme ich lieber beschlagen, wenn ich stehen bleibe in kauf. achja. ist die luftzirkulation gut bei der IXS Storm? beschlÃ¤gt die normale brille beim fahren? also wÃ¤hrend man fÃ¤hrt, oder nur , wenn man stehen bleibt?


----------



## Fibmaster (16. Juni 2010)

Ja die Zirkulation ist perfekt, hat oben und unten große Öffnungen mit Luftdurchlässigen Material drüber, so das kein Schmutz oder Fliegen usw reinkönnen.Wie gesagt bin damit super zufrieden


----------



## ~joe~ (16. Juni 2010)

Hey bin selbst Brillenträger und fahre mit der _Scott_ Enduro OTG is auch bestens geeignet.War zwar ursprünglich ne MX Brille aber das tut beim Radfahrn keinen Abstrich...


----------

